# Bratz Challenge



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 12, 2007)

Screw Barbie... There's only one doll I think of for make-up:
BRATZ
I love their make-up, it's so over the top awesome... 

Here's some examples of the dolls. (all pics taken from here and there's more too!)


----------



## micky_mouse (Apr 12, 2007)

oh i have been wanting to do this cant wait to see other peoples looks


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

this will be sooo cute! cant wait to see them


----------



## mslips (Apr 13, 2007)

OMG I so have to enter this one! I had a doll challenge in my group befre and won...I entered as a Bratz...i dont have time to enter though!

here: it's not an entry


----------



## faifai (Apr 13, 2007)

mslips, you look exactly like one of the dolls! so accurate!


----------



## sol_0586 (Apr 13, 2007)

Beh, that's so funny, because when I read the title that said " Bratz challenge " you are the very first person that came to my mind, and seriously girl, you are a living walking, talking Bratz doll!!


----------



## mslips (Apr 14, 2007)

hehe thanks! i love bratz dolls and their makeup is so inspirational. thanks for these pics cuz it was very hard for me to look for big pics of bratz dolls and their cute makeup.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_OMG I so have to enter this one! I had a doll challenge in my group befre and won...I entered as a Bratz...i dont have time to enter though!

here: it's not an entry









_

 
omfg!! i love it




what did you use on your lips?
xxxxxx


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG you do look like one of the bratz! Good job


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 14, 2007)

this is such a cute challenge i just might have to enter!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 14, 2007)

mslips.. you look just like a doll


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

mslips you look amazing. totally gorgeous.


----------



## Jennybella (Apr 15, 2007)

I actually got off my butt to participate in this one !! lol














I tried lol and idk why it looks like all around my lips is pink..


----------



## mslips (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_I actually got off my butt to participate in this one !! lol

http://a898.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...2fb7d47ff1.jpg
http://a865.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a5151ced68.jpg
http://a550.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...a2871f53ad.jpg

I tried lol and idk why it looks like all around my lips is pink.._

 
hehe cute. =)


----------



## linziP123 (Apr 17, 2007)

i'd love to look like a bratz doll lol, even though their heads are as wide as their bodies!!!

both people's photos are really great, very accurate!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_mslips, you look exactly like one of the dolls! so accurate!_

 
I agree!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look like one of the dolls!


----------



## KAIA (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sol_0586* 

 
_Beh, that's so funny, because when I read the title that said " Bratz challenge " you are the very first person that came to my mind, and seriously girl, you are a living walking, talking Bratz doll!!_

 
I second that!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 12, 2007)

i NEED to do this challenge. People Tell me I look like a bratz doll all the time. Be on the lookout kids!


----------



## mslips (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_omfg!! i love it




what did you use on your lips?
xxxxxx_

 
thanks! oh i think i used an avon ultra lux lip liner in like a wine color can't remember the name! and bourjois frambois electro gloss with a white shimmer in the middle.


----------



## User67 (May 31, 2007)

I think this look is Bratz worthy...


----------



## kendra (Jun 11, 2007)

Nyla2120.. Theres nothing about your make-up i don't like..
Can you fill me in on what you used all around?
Gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kendra* 

 
_Nyla2120.. Theres nothing about your make-up i don't like..
Can you fill me in on what you used all around?
Gorgeous!_

 
Thanks!
On my eyes I used Bitter, Romp, Espresso & Retrospeck. Blacktrack Fluidline along upper & lower lashes. 

I used Studio Fix Fluid foundation with Select Sheer pressed powder over it & cheeks are Fleur Power blush.

I think the lips are Stye It Up l/s & C-Thru l/g.


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_OMG I so have to enter this one! I had a doll challenge in my group befre and won...I entered as a Bratz...i dont have time to enter though!

here: it's not an entry










_

 

Wow you look just like one of those dolls


----------



## nagarpoe (Jun 22, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 24, 2007)

This is one of my daughter's Bratz dolls which I copied for my FOTD.  Thought I'll post it here, too, although a tamed version since I wore this to her classmate's bday party today.
















Me and my cutesy-pie daughter!!!


----------



## pichima (Sep 8, 2007)

juicy you look gorgeous! I love how you kept it soft


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 17, 2007)

These are so nice, everyone looks awesome!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 17, 2007)

These are so nice, everyone looks awesome!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 17, 2007)

These are all so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the looks everyone posted!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_omfg!! i love it




what did you use on your lips?
xxxxxx_

 
Oh my GOOOOOOD!.. I adore it!!! What did u use for ur lips?


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 27, 2008)

This is the entry I submited to a different site that had the same challenge. My nickname is Bratz doll so I'd feel terrible if I didn’t enter! Lol




i dunno how to resize it but u can click on it and see it better. =)


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amanda1210* 

 
_This is the entry I submited to a different site that had the same challenge. My nickname is Bratz doll so I'd feel terrible if I didn’t enter! Lol




i dunno how to resize it but u can click on it and see it better. =)_

 
you are so pretty, what are you wearing on your lips? x


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_you are so pretty, what are you wearing on your lips? x_

 
Thank you for the compliment. Honestly, the lipstick that I am wearing is some random lipstick that came in a kit of makeup that my bf got me from lord n taylor as one of my xmas gifts, i then put a clear lip plumper over that. Sorry i couldnt give u a specific name.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 29, 2008)

i kinda wanna do it! these are all so cute.


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

lovely looks


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

Love ur look mslips...


----------

